# Farley's Rusk biscuits.



## goodfellow (Apr 16, 2009)

You guys must remember these!

I was thinking if they would be a good carb source? And does anyone know what their GI index might be like?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

these are so nice! i could eat 20 now, starving i am!


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

full of sugar en they mate?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nutrition 
Nutrientper 100gper 17g (rusk) Energy kCal405kCal69kCalEnergy kJ1,710kJ291kJProtein7.0g1.2gCarbohydrate77.7g13.2gof which sugars29.0g4.9gFat7.3g1.2gof which saturates3.2g0.5gFibre2.1g0.4gSodiumTraceTrace 


----------



## goodfellow (Apr 16, 2009)

Not sure, here is the breakdown and ingredients:

Per rusk (17g)

Protein: 1.1g

Carbohydrate: 13.0g (4.9g sugars)

Fat: 1.3g (0.6g saturates)

Fibre: 0.9g

Sodium: Trace

Vitamin A: 77ug

Vitamin D: 1.7ug

Vitamin E: 1.0mg

Vitamin C: 5.1mg

Thiamin: 0.09mg

Riboflavin 0.14mg

Niacin: 1.5mg

VitaminB6: 0.14mg

VitaminB12: 0.11ug

Calcium: 66mg

Iron: 1.2mg

Ingredients:

Wheat flour, Sugar, Vegetable oil, Prebiotic (oligofructose) (3%%), Calcium carbonate, Emulsifier (Monoglycerides), Vitamin C, Niacin, Vitamin E, Iron, Vitamin B6, Thiamin, Riboflavin, Vitamin A, Vitamin D, Vitamin B12

Contains:

Gluten, Wheat, No added milk ingredients, but made in a bakery which uses milk.


----------



## johnsonsparky (Sep 26, 2009)

goodfellow said:


> Not sure, here is the breakdown and ingredients:
> 
> Per rusk (17g)
> 
> ...


good snacks when feeling picky i would say..they lovely aswel im buying a box tomorow lol:thumb: :thumb: :rockon: :rockon:


----------

